# New EBJD Shots



## MacFish (Jun 15, 2006)

My boss brought his Nikon D200 in so I got to play a little....

Note the last pic. I noticed a small bump on it's nose a few days ago. Anyone know what it is??


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Wow!!! nice shots!

I have no idea what that bump is thou.. However Wtac might have an idea :3


----------



## jrs (Mar 18, 2006)

Those are nice shots!


----------



## MacFish (Jun 15, 2006)

Thanks  That camera rocks!

Here are some of the other fish in the tank....


----------



## MacFish (Jun 15, 2006)

A couple more of the spot on the EBJD....

First day was a small reddish bump. It has developed into this...



















Ideas??


----------



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

Looks like there's something in the nostril for sure..

I know you love your fish a lot- I'd ask Wilson right away- he'd know for sure what that was. Harold would know too.

It looks to mee like the underlying tissue is infected or irritated in some way to me. The nostril looks almost totally blocked.

I've had this to a much lesser extent with angel fish once in a blue moon and it always clears up with lots of water changes like every day for a while but it might be something else I dont know..

Maybe a light oxidizer? KPMno2 (potassium permanganate)?


----------



## moon (Mar 11, 2006)

I agree with Pablo. Looks like an infection of the left nostrill. A PP bath might work or even some rock salt at the rate of 1 tbl per 10g might clear it up.


----------



## MacFish (Jun 15, 2006)

I've stepped up the water changes and it is looking better. I'll add some salt tomorrow. 

Thanks guys


----------



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

Use epsom salt at the rate of about one tablespoon (use a measure spoon) to every ten gallons AND sodium chloride to double that rate in conjunction and up the temperature and keep everything immaculate. Add some Carbon too just to remove any potential irritants and see what happens. Good luck I know you've had that fish for a long time now


----------



## moon (Mar 11, 2006)

Epsom salt will clear it's stomach out. The fish is not constipated or has bloat.
Use rock of Kosher salt.


----------



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

It does look a little backed up eh...

Wanna try just feeding it high fiber and nothing else for a couple of days @ low dose, clean water and epsom salt @ just over 1 tbsp/15G? And if it doesnt work increasing to 1.5?


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

From what you have described before and after the stepped up water changes, it seems to me that there is high organics in the water. Generally one sees the effects w/"hole in the head" and lateral line erosion. 

Keep us posted.

HTH


----------



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

Hey mac test to see if Wilson's on to something.

Get a cube shaped container, put tank water in it, run an air pump, add PP until slightly purple, time how long it takes to turn yellow.


----------



## gblackma (Nov 29, 2006)

Nice fish, and great photos. Hope the fish gets better.


----------

